# Working out through injuries



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

So I slightly strained my shoulder and have some sort of problem with my rib where it connects to your spine. My doctor said I could continue to workout as long as I don't overdo it, any discomfort and I need to back off. 

Has anybody had a dislocated rib in their back? Did it heal quickly? Did you work through it? When I'm working out, either cardio or weights, I sometimes can feel a "difference" in my back where that rib is, but not exactly pain. As long as it isn't hurting I keep going. I've been staying away from pushing, pulling, and pressing. 

Been using ice, heat, and foam roller as well to help healing. It's been about two weeks already, doesn't hurt to breathe anymore but I'm nervous about trying the stuff that aggravates it. When I do try weights again do I go at half of where I was at before? TIA for any advice.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I have worked out through numerous injuries. It is just part of life being a gym junkie.

I would suggest that you plan a little extra time at the gym on the day you are going to try to get back to working exercises that might aggravate the area of concern. For example, I have been working through a shoulder strain. I do a lot more warm up on bench pressing so I can gauge where I can handle the weight. That way, it let's me keep track of how fast I can get the weight back up to normal and if I notice it really dropping off, then I either need to rest a bit longer, or re-think how to work around that injury.


----------

